
Long Exposure Photographs Shot from Orbit - DanielRibeiro
http://www.petapixel.com/2012/06/07/incredible-long-exposure-photographs-shot-from-orbit/?utm_source=pulsenews&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Feed:+PetaPixel+(PetaPixel)
======
aw3c2
content aggregator spam, go directly to
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa_jsc_photo/sets/72157629726...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa_jsc_photo/sets/72157629726792248/with/7257867240/)
for the full set and info

~~~
Dylan16807
The page may not have all the images but I greatly prefer the layout of a big
page of images to thumbnails or slideshow.

~~~
treyp
just change the domain to flickriver:
[http://www.flickriver.com/photos/nasa_jsc_photo/sets/7215762...](http://www.flickriver.com/photos/nasa_jsc_photo/sets/72157629726792248/)

photo size adjustment on the left

------
btr41n
I'm constantly amazed by Don Pettit! Check out this SOTS video if you haven't
seen it: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlQPjvTkjok>

------
adamsmith
Can anyone explain why the star trails make concentric circles? What's at the
middle of the circles?

I understand why you might see concentric circles in time elapsed photos from
the North or South Poles on Earth, but why from space?

~~~
mixmastamyk
The station is orbit, rotating with the earth.

~~~
mixmastamyk
in

------
whyenot
The astronaut who took these pictures, Don Pettit, is also an accomplished
hardware hacker. He built his own barn door tracker[1] from spare parts at the
station. A barn door tracker is basically a device that allows you to make
long exposure pictures and by slowly moving the camera, keeps stars as points
of light instead of trails (the opposite of these pictures).

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barn_door_tracker>

------
kghose
Beautiful, simply beautiful. The field of lightning amidst the trails of night
lights under the circle of stars is just breathtaking.

------
PaulHoule
Nice to see NASA send artists into space!

~~~
ktizo
I really want to see the sci-fi film 'Apogee of Fear' that they shot up there
recently.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apogee_of_Fear>

------
SonicSoul
incredible!

can someone explain how the long exposure shot is taken, where the local light
object (bulb) is not overexposed? everything seems to be perfectly exposed.

the only thing i can think of was that this image was constructed from
multiple shots taken at different exposures.

~~~
mutagen
Probably, from the original set posted to flickr:

“My star trail images are made by taking a time exposure of about 10 to 15
minutes. However, with modern digital cameras, 30 seconds is about the longest
exposure possible, due to electronic detector noise effectively snowing out
the image. To achieve the longer exposures I do what many amateur astronomers
do. I take multiple 30-second exposures, then ‘stack’ them using imaging
software, thus producing the longer exposure.”

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa_jsc_photo/sets/72157629726...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa_jsc_photo/sets/72157629726792248/)

~~~
brfox
Is that why all the pictures have this faint dark line at even intervals
perpendicular to all the city light lines? For example:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa_jsc_photo/7216880452/in/se...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa_jsc_photo/7216880452/in/set-72157629726792248/)

~~~
ojilles
Thats my guess as well. What's weird though is that either the rotations are
going much faster than I thought, or the long-exposure noise reduction or
something similar is still turned on. (Without that, a camera can effectively
immediately take another 30s exposure, so why the interruption otherwise?)

------
whatgoodisaroad
This is so Jupiter-and-beyond-the-infinite.

------
allardschip
Like TRON!

------
zashapiro
These are unreal. Thanks for sharing!

------
pcopley
Easily one of the coolest things I've ever seen.

